# Wanted: Adult and Sub Adult REDFOOTS in Canada



## Hustler (Apr 9, 2011)

I am looking for adult and sub adult redfoot females and males. I am willing to ship across country and I will pay reasonable.
Also looking for any size cherryheads.
Must be in canada


----------



## meagan (Jun 27, 2011)

i was wondering since you live in Canada do you know of any breeders that are in Canada. I really want to purchase a tortoise but can't find anywhere and I am willing to ship or even drive a fair distance.


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I am looking for adult and sub adult redfoot females and males. I am willing to ship across country and I will pay reasonable.
> Also looking for any size cherryheads.
> Must be in canada



Hi
Where are you in Canada?
I think Winnipeg Reptiles has them occasionally
There are lots of adult and sub adults on Kijiji especially in Alberta.
Port Credit will ship too-they are in Ontario.
I have a friend breeding other species of torts here , I'll ask him as I am sure he knows of others with them.
I'll PM you too







meagan said:


> i was wondering since you live in Canada do you know of any breeders that are in Canada. I really want to purchase a tortoise but can't find anywhere and I am willing to ship or even drive a fair distance.



Where are you in Canada?
I may be able to help?


----------



## Zouave (Jun 27, 2011)

5 YO in Bowmanville http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Redfoot-tortoise-female-W0QQAdIdZ275082884
"12 inch" in Kitchener http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...lable-at-Big-Als-Kitchener-W0QQAdIdZ293324006

they also run this ad http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...s-Tortoises-and-Amphibians-W0QQAdIdZ293323789


----------



## Zouave (Jun 29, 2011)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Red-foot-tortoise-W0QQAdIdZ294176003


----------

